# Gold foil heat press issues



## tav7898 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I have a hoodie that has a gold foil heat press logo on it and I put it in the wash without realizing that the foil printing would come off a little bit. So is there any way I can restore the gold foil heat press finish???


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I wash gold foil apparel regularly. Normal water, soft soap, warm dry and you should be okay. If the foil came off, then you could have not done one of the above or it was not pressed long enough. Also inside out. In the past, I have been known to repress a garment that was lifting. Not saying it will work, but worth a try if you like the item. Of course plan B is peeling off the rising piece and call it distressed. People pay a lot for that look.


----------

